# New members!



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

This sight is great!!!!!
You don't get all that crap like you do on the other sites out there.
Thanks for the great sight and everyones tips.

One question though.

How do I put one of those little pictures under my user name???


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Welcome to Michigan Sportsman Mule and SpareT. You'll find this an interesting and stimulating source of outdoor stuff. We do get into some intense discussions from time to time, but for the most part we treat each other like friends.

Keep coming back.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> How do I put one of those little pictures under my user name???


You gotta spank off a few more posts yet brother!!!!
Read here:

  
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/misc.php?s=&action=showavatars


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I would like to welcome all the New Members to the site.

If you don't know it yet, you will soon find out. You have become part of the best sportsmans website there is on the WWW

Again welcome.

NOW ....... we are also looking for people to pitch in and help with a little problem we have around here. It's called bandwidth, or the high usage of it. We have over 4000 members to this site.
If I could get every member to give just $1 of course it would cost you $1.37, anyway we need donations to upgrade the service to keep this site up to date
As you can tell 4000 members to a site like this can chew up some serious bandwidth. Whatever you can afford would be greatly appreciated.

Please send donations to:

michigan-sportsman.com
PO Box 930291
Wixom, MI 48393

Or

PAYPAL


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

WELCOME!!! fmontie, you will soon believe like the rest of us that this site IS better than apple pie  Dont be shy new members, there is a LOT more to this site than just the icefishing forum!!


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

My first posting experience was so positive, I donated to the bandwidth pool today. Its refreshing to visit a forum where the conversation is enlightening, informative, helpful, and so very freindly. 

Thanks again and GOOD FISHIN!

Gus


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Gus,
Just jump right in the various threads and take part in what's being discussed. You'll see some posts that might seem to be a bit "testy", but keep in mind that online communication is not perfect. We can't see body language, voice inflection, and other titbits that help us determine underlying meaning.

What is your favorite outdoor pursuit? With me it's deer hunting and stream trout fishing.


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

Whit1,

Deer hunting is by far my favorite outdoor sport. I am fortunate in that my job is flexible. I can hunt every afternoon of bow and rifle season. 

I have a cabin on the little two hearted river up by Newberry, the trout fishing is great! (asside from the thick under brush and nagging mosquitoes) If you want to catch the big ones you have to travel where others aren't so apt to go. My favorite fishing has to be northerns though, I love the aggressiveness. I am in search of the ever elusive 20 pounder. 16 lbs is my biggest so far.

I was introduced to salmon fishing last spring. Looks like a very promising spring activity for me. I don't have a very big boat, but in the spring you can stay right close to shore (10 - 14 ft of water)
and hook into a king with an attitude. Port Sanilac is where we went and we weren't more than a 1/4 mile off shore.

Gus


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Gus,
I used to fish the Two-Hearted R. north of Newberry for steelheads, but have never gone east to the Little T. Is that brook trout fishing? The mainstream is supposed to have brookies, but we found them to be few and far between.


----------



## FlyBoy (Feb 5, 2003)

i hate computers but i love this site. thanks!


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the Welcome, Great Site !!!


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

Whit1,
Brookies are in abundance if you get off the more travelled areas. One I have noticed over the years is that the size seems to be getting smaller. We used to catch at least one or two in the 13" to 16" range every time we went. Now a 13 is kind of rare. They are like all other fish though, hit them on a good day and you would think the river is overflowing with fish; on a bad day, you wonder if there is a trout left in the county. I prefer the river at its lowest points, it forces the fish to congregate in deeper pockets.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Just signed in too....great site, no riff-raff like some of the other fishing info sites.....thanks! ><> AL


----------



## bigbucks (Feb 13, 2003)

I've been watching this site for the last 6 months when I
decided to buy a house in michigan to retire, found the house
in kalkaska, but still living in california. Next month I'm bringing
the wife to see the house. 
Couple years to retire,but I plan on three day weekends
and lot of air miles. Great site............oh by the way I'll send 50
bucks to this site going........Have a great day outdoors.


----------

